# snow blower carb broke



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Working on a sears 536.918700 code 3244 snow blower with a Tecumseh horizontal
shaft engine. model 143 735012 ser 3238B. The carb has one piece of casting
broke off for the float pivot pin. Number stamped on carb is 738 3F7.
Sears gives no number for replacement carb. Is there a newer carb that would
fit this engine ? 
Thanks


----------



## primetime4 (Dec 3, 2016)

Just a thought, would the Tecumseh web site have information or part that you need? The Sears store in my small town doesn't service the equipment that they sell, they use a local small engine mechanic.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

See posts in "Small engines"forum.


----------

